# Curse of the Sacred Buffalo



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/090624&sportCat=nba

Funny but depressing article about the history of the Clippers franchise.

I can understand the bad draft picks and decisions made by boneheaded management (mainly Elgin Baylor) but the recurring freak injuries to the players who were supposed to be our "saviors" is really something freaky to think about...


----------

